# TS2



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's another one that Amanda is now working on. She's done the back so far. I'm digging the shit out of it. It will have the reverse headstock Mighty Mite neck with an LSR roller nut, Vineham Granite A8 humbucker, a master volume and a VegaTrem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is a halloween cover band name and a half.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Goin to be an eye catcher when she's complete.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

That might be my favorite colour scheme so far


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> That might be my favorite colour scheme so far


That's pretty much what I said (but I've said it several times before).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The front.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Spraying this one today. I think I have everything I need once I get the nitro to where I want it.

I received a couple of nice Vineham Granite Humbuckers with A8 mod. One of them is for this one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The last Lee Valley Tools flyer I got shows some epoxy resin tints that can be mixed and swirled, Amanda-style. I wondered if she could use these to make custom pickguards.



https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/search#q=epoxy%20resin&t=product-search-tab&sort=relevancy&layout=card&numberOfResults=25


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The last Lee Valley Tools flyer I got shows some epoxy resin tints that can be mixed and swirled, Amanda-style. I wondered if she could use these to make custom pickguards.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/search#q=epoxy%20resin&t=product-search-tab&sort=relevancy&layout=card&numberOfResults=25



I'll share the link with her, thank you.

She does use tints and glow in the dark agents when mixing resin. I'm not sure if we would make many pickguards as our current direction is to eliminate them for the most part.

When I was using standard Strat and Tele bodies, I used transparent pickguards, sometimes painted, sometimes just clear, but now I order all my bodies with rear mounted controls and using pickup surrounds to mount the pickups.

I also don't like the strat ouput jack (angled) design so I use all edge mounted jacks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The angled Strat output jack was really a byproduct of the general absence of cables with right-angled plugs in those days. If course,a decent right-angled plug can lie reasonably flat against the guitar body and not stab anyone passing close by.

One has to wonder if the demise of Dan Armstrong effects was partly because they were largely predicated on being able to plug straight into a top-mounted jack on the guitar. I mean, they could be used with an edge-mounted jack like you describe, but it would have to be a good quality jack or else the box might fall off/out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The angled Strat output jack was really a byproduct of the general absence of cables with right-angled plugs in those days. If course,a decent right-angled plug can lie reasonably flat against the guitar body and not stab anyone passing close by.
> 
> One has to wonder if the demise of Dan Armstrong effects was partly because they were largely predicated on being able to plug straight into a top-mounted jack on the guitar. I mean, they could be used with an edge-mounted jack like you describe, but it would have to be a good quality jack or else the box might fall off/out.


The angled Strat output jack seems like a good idea, but in practice it gets in the way and frankly I just don't see any reason to have the jack on the face of the guitar at all.

I don't use elbow (90deg) jacks. A conventional straight 1/4" terminal is not going to be in the way with most guitars using an edge mounted jack.

Most people I know who gig, always tuck their cord behind the strap at the butt end of the guitar to prevent stepping on the cord and unplugging themselves.

Or, they use wireless transmitters.

Either way, hindsight being 20/20 as the saying goes,I don't want the output jack on the front of the guitar.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

10 Pickups later and then A8 granite is still my fave. Nice looking guitar!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rip Snortin, Rootin Tootin!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That is my favorite so far, reminds me of the ocean on the West Coast of Vancouver. I hiked the West Coast Trail when I was 14 in the 70's. Had to move my orange pole pup tent a couple times because we under estimated how far the tide would come in. Looked like that to me in my 40+ year memory!

Let Amanda know I get this!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MarkM said:


> That is my favorite so far, reminds me of the ocean on the West Coast of Vancouver. I hiked the West Coast Trail when I was 14 in the 70's. Had to move my orange pole pup tent a couple times because we under estimated how far the tide would come in. Looked like that to me in my 40+ year memory!
> 
> Let Amanda know I get this!



Thank you,

She'll know.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Rip Snortin, Rootin Tootin!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Turned out awesome.

Floats like a butterfly, stings like VD.

Tuning stability is next level.


----------

